# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  عاااجل وحصرى : قادة الاتحاد العام يعتدون بالضرب على مواطن امام زوجته  ببرج الفاتح

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معتصم جعفر - الطريفى الصديق - مجدى شمس الدين - اسامة عطا المنان - محمد سيد احمد 

والبودى قارد 


البونية دورت 

التفاصيل 
لاحقا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تايسون جديد
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*لاحقا بتين يعني انحنا زمنا كبس خلاص بنجيك الصباح يا كولا + جيب من جــــــــــــــــــــوه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضرب عديل كده ؟؟
اها كان مافايزين كانو غتسوهو في البحر وللا شنو !!

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ضرب عديل كده ؟؟
اها كان مافايزين كانو غتسوهو في البحر وللا شنو !!





كسلاوي امشي ارقد خلي ناس  كولا وامام يتمو لينا باقي الشغل ده الصباح انشاء الله بنجي نلقي مسبك جااااااااااااااااهر اصلو كولا دخرنا للسهر والحصرياتهنا تكمن فايدة العذابي 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
يا كولا .... 

االزول اللى ضربوهو دا مريخابي و لّ جلفوط  ؟ 

و بتمنى إذا أعتدوا و ثبت ذلك عليهم يقوم المواطن دا  بفتح بلاغ وما يتنازل نهاااائي .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الحاصل شنو يا كولا . . . الشمار سريع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الحدث قادة الاتحاد المذكورين ذهبوا لتناول الافطار فى برج الفاتح وقبل الاذان بدقائق احد المواطنين وزوجتة يجلسون على الطاولة ذهب الزوج لاختيار اصناف الطعام وهو يحمل صحنه عائد لمكان جلوس زوجته تصادف دخول قادة الاتحاد فقال المواطن مخاطباً زوجته هؤلاء من قاموا بشراء اصوات الاتحادات لكى يفوزوا فى انتخابات الاتحاد العام فما كان من الرجل الذى يمشى وراء قادة الإتحاد واظنه احد الحراس الشخصيين فما كان منه الا ان لكم المواطن بونيه فى وجهه واسقطه ارضا امام اعين زوجته والحضور من الاجانب والسودانيين 
مما جعل زوجته تنهار وتبكى بحرقة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

الحدث قادة الاتحاد المذكورين ذهبوا لتناول الافطار فى برج الفاتح وقبل الاذان بدقائق احد المواطنين وزوجتة يجلسون على الطاولة ذهب الزوج لاختيار اصناف الطعام وهو يحمل صحنه عائد لمكان جلوس زوجته تصادف دخول قادة الاتحاد فقال المواطن مخاطباً زوجته هؤلاء من قاموا بشراء اصوات الاتحادات لكى يفوزوا فى انتخابات الاتحاد العام فما كان من الرجل الذى يمشى وراء قادة الإتحاد واظنه احد الحراس الشخصيين فما كان منه الا ان لكم المواطن بونيه فى وجهه واسقطه ارضا امام اعين زوجته والحضور من الاجانب والسودانيين 
مما جعل زوجته تنهار وتبكى بحرقة



هو سكت ليهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

هو سكت ليهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هههههه 

قول هو بقى كيف ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

هههههه 

قول هو بقى كيف ؟؟








الراجل اتشلضم وللا شنو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اها واختتمت بي شنو ؟؟؟

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*دفعوا ليهو  حق العشاء-ياكسلاوى
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معلومات الموضوع 	 		 			 			 				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 66 (3 من الأعضاء و 63 زائر)

KOLA MOHAMMED,أبو المنتصر,dawzna
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الراجل طلع قريب معتصم جعفر 
يعنى خبطة وراحت عليهو ..
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺸﺎﻫﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺍﻵﻥ : 91 4) ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻭ 87 ﺯﺍﺋﺮ ( ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﺑﺎﺗﻲ , ﺃﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺼﺮ , ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻋﻄﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ , ﻋﻤﺮ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

الحدث قادة الاتحاد المذكورين ذهبوا لتناول الافطار فى برج الفاتح وقبل الاذان بدقائق احد المواطنين وزوجتة يجلسون على الطاولة ذهب الزوج لاختيار اصناف الطعام وهو يحمل صحنه عائد لمكان جلوس زوجته تصادف دخول قادة الاتحاد فقال المواطن مخاطباً زوجته هؤلاء من قاموا بشراء اصوات الاتحادات لكى يفوزوا فى انتخابات الاتحاد العام فما كان من الرجل الذى يمشى وراء قادة الإتحاد واظنه احد الحراس الشخصيين فما كان منه الا ان لكم المواطن بونيه فى وجهه واسقطه ارضا امام اعين زوجته والحضور من الاجانب والسودانيين 
مما جعل زوجته تنهار وتبكى بحرقة



وانتا يا كولا مصدرك  الاخبرك بالشمار   من وين جاك
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ماصحي اشتروا عشان يفوزو كمان جابت ليها ضرب ؟؟؟؟البرير معزور كان كدة خربانة من كبارهابكرة مافي زوووووووول بقول الكلام دة لاﻻجريدة لا غيرو
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كنا فاطرين هنا يا استاذوعلي مسؤليتنا
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

وانتا يا كولا مصدرك  الاخبرك بالشمار   من وين جاك




عاوز مصدر غيــــــــــرنا يا حبيب ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*علومات الموضوع 	 		 			 			 				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 26 (4 من الأعضاء و 22 زائر)

KOLA MOHAMMED,ابوعبودى الصغير,farandakas,د.عوض المكي
*

----------


## سموالروح

*اها حصل شنو بعد داك 
وكان موقف الجماعة شنو؟
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*والله إذا قال هذا الكلام يستاهل اكثر من بونية .. وأسات الناس بالباطل بدون برهان ودليل وقاحه وسفاله .. هذا الرجل يستحق الرجم مش البونية 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ماذا حصل لنا حتي صرنا لا نطيق الراي الآخر
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*ادفع  تم اقبض ثم خت ايدك في المصحف واقسم او احلف 
*

----------


## العطا على العطا

*كنت  شاهد  عيان  وشفت  الحصل  با  ام  عينى  فى  مسرح  الحدث بصالة  افطار  برج  الفاتح  والصاله  تعج  بالكثيرين..
مواطن  عادى  يحمل  طبق  فطوره  وبرفقته  زوجته  بعد  اذان  المغرب  ببضع  دقائق ذكر  من  كان  بجانب المعتدى  عليه  انه  قال  عن  قادة  الاتحاد  -  ديل  الناس  الاشتروا  اصوات  الانتخابات  -  بعدها  تم   الاعتداء  عليه  وزوجته  برفقته
وحدث  ماحدث  من  هرج  ومرج

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوتش:

شهدت مطعم البوفيه المفتوح بفندق برج الفاح سابقا (  كورنيثيا حاليا ) حادثة غريبة مساء الاحد قبل دقائق من اذان المغرب حينما  اعتدى الحارس الشخصي لقادة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم معتصم جعفر ومجدي شمس  الدين واسامة عطا المنان والطريفي الصديقي في وجودهم على نجل رئيس نادي  الموردة الريح اسماعيل دمباوي داخل مطعم الفندق، حدث ذلك عندما سمع قادة  الاتحاد العام وحارسهم الرجل يتحدث الى زوجته ويشير لها ان هؤلاء من اشتروا  اصوات الجمعية العمومية التي كانت انتخبتهم قبل يوم من الحادثة، وقام  الحارس الشخصي بالاعتداء على الرجل حتى وقع ارضا وسط دهشة وبكاء زوجته.
*

----------


## احمد عبك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

معتصم جعفر - الطريفى الصديق - مجدى شمس الدين - اسامة عطا المنان - محمد سيد احمد 

والبودى قارد 


البونية دورت 

التفاصيل 
لاحقا



ده الفالحين فيهو بس مشاكل وكلام فاضى
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وين كويس الصور ياميدو واباتى والعم العطا 























بالجمبة كده 
التلاتة إنتو الوداكم هناك شنو وكاتلنها مع منو كنتو 

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

وين كويس الصور ياميدو واباتى والعم العطا 























بالجمبة كده 
التلاتة إنتو الوداكم هناك شنو وكاتلنها مع منو كنتو 




انا غايتو مرة واحدة خشيت هناك كان عندنا دورة تدريبية اكثر حاجة عجبني البنات الشغالين في البوفية مشاء الله بنات محترمات شديد 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

انا غايتو مرة واحدة خشيت هناك كان عندنا دورة تدريبية اكثر حاجة عجبني البنات الشغالين في البوفية مشاء الله بنات محترمات شديد 



العطا ما بكضب وميدو ما محتاج للحسنيات عينو ملانة واباتى ما مضون لكن عند العطا الخبر اليقين والوداهم هنالك شنو ولا يكونوا غشوا القرين فيلدج هولدى أصلوا فى زول حبيبنا عندو إرتباطات بى غادى ولا شنو يا كولا بقيت ماقاعد فى الواطة والكورة أمبارح 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

والله إذا قال هذا الكلام يستاهل اكثر من بونية .. وأسات الناس بالباطل بدون برهان ودليل وقاحه وسفاله .. هذا الرجل يستحق الرجم مش البونية 



وانت ياربي شغال في الاتحاد يا حبيب 
يا حبيب مهما قال ليس هناك حق يجعلهم ياخذو حقهم باليد 
هم يمثلون اعلي جهة عدليله ريضيه في البلاد لو كان لهم تظلم كان اولي بهم فتح بلاغ فيه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كلو كوم وحارسهم كوم تانى
حتى هم عندهم حرس وحرس من منو ياربى
غايتو الله يعينك يابلد
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

والله إذا قال هذا الكلام يستاهل اكثر من بونية .. وأسات الناس بالباطل بدون برهان ودليل وقاحه وسفاله .. هذا الرجل يستحق الرجم مش البونية




حرام عليك ياخ ..

كل العالم عارف انو ناس معتصم وزمرته اشتروا الاصوات مقابل 50 مليون لكل مندوب اتحاد 
عاوز دا يجيب ليك دليل عشان يقول كلامو دا ..؟؟

فلاحتهم فى ضرب الناس ..


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

وانت ياربي شغال في الاتحاد يا حبيب 
يا حبيب مهما قال ليس هناك حق يجعلهم ياخذو حقهم باليد 
هم يمثلون اعلي جهة عدليله ريضيه في البلاد لو كان لهم تظلم كان اولي بهم فتح بلاغ فيه





30000
                        	*

----------

